# 2003 Altima 2.5SE Detonation in Cylinder #2



## p4l1ndr0m3 (Sep 14, 2010)

I replaced the spark plugs (new PLFR5A-11's), hoping for an easy fix. But now it is looking like there could be a bad coil pack or injector. So, a few questions:

1) What readings should I be looking for on the coil pack to see if it is bad or not?
2) What is the OEM specified cylinder numbers?
3) What Ohm reading should the injectors have on this car?
4) Any recommendations for a stock replacement catalytic converter that doesn't fall apart on the inside?

Just looking for someone to throw me a bone. Any help is appreciated.

-p4l1ndr0m3


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey for the coils. Just swap cyl 2 with any other cyl and see if the misfire goes to the other cyl. So if you swap with 4, the missfire would be on 4 if the coil is bad. 

The Cylinder are 1234 1 is near the drive belt. and 4 is near the trans.


----------



## p4l1ndr0m3 (Sep 14, 2010)

IPasternak2004 said:


> Hey for the coils. Just swap cyl 2 with any other cyl and see if the misfire goes to the other cyl. So if you swap with 4, the missfire would be on 4 if the coil is bad.
> 
> The Cylinder are 1234 1 is near the drive belt. and 4 is near the trans.


Had someone check cylinder #2 with a camera scope since I found out the car has had some temperature issues (no overheating, just random temperature spikes) (the car belongs to a family member, not me btw). Found coolant in the cylinder after letting it sit overnight. Head gasket seems to be the culprit here... :lame:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

...or a cracked head... Make sure you send it out and have it checked.


----------

